# "Hammered Acoustic Guitar" by audiowiesel - Update to v1.5



## Blackster (Dec 4, 2012)

UPDATE from 2014-07-31
-----------------------------

Hello guys,

Daniel and I are very happy to announce that we have done a major update to our "Hammered Acoustic Guitar"! 

Here are the main points of the update:
* HAG Core was *completely re-built* from scratch, including new mapping, new features and a complete new script
* *drastically reduced RAM footprint* in Kontakt by no increasing of CPU usage (Core)
* complete rework of all *GUI elements*
* *ensemble function* with up to 4 guitars at the same time, including dedicated *mixer section with 4 channel strips*
* in-built *preset section* with 4 additional user preset slots (Core)

To be honest, these were the main feature requests of our existing users and although it was lots of (mainly scripting) work I really don't want to miss the new functions anymore!  ... Daniel has created a short video demonstration of the Core patch and its new features, please have a look:



And now the best part! We have reduced the prices for a limited time!
*HAG Full Bundle: 99 USD / 79 EUR
HAG Core: 59 USD / 45 EUR
HAG FX & Percussion: 59 USD / 45 EUR
*

Please check out the store on http://www.audio-wiesel.com/hammered-acoustic-guitar-3/ (audiowiesel)

I really hope that you enjoy our library and the update! Please let me know what you think!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi guys,

for the last months my co-creator Daniel Szwedek and me have been working on some custom sample libraries for Kontakt5. 

Here are some audio demos of what the audiowiesel is currently working on  
https://soundcloud.com/audiowiesel/sets ... om-library 
[flash width=450 height=210 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/audiowiesel/sets/hammered-acoustic-guitar&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Just to make this clear: this is not going to be a big sample library company and there won't be new releases every months. This is more like two composers creating their own stuff and sharing this with the public  ... it's fun and creativity. 

So, if you are interested in that please share some love on Facebook for audiowiesel or simply follow me directly. 

What do you think so far?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE: Website is up and running! 
www.audiowiesel.com 

Also: I have created some new demo tracks (more are still to come). I hope you guys like what you hear :D ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd UPDATE: We have created a free bonus sample content for our fans on Facebook. This is a little thank-you-gift for supporting us in the very beginning of audiowiesel :D ... simply click on the "free bonus content" tab on top of our Facebook page and enjoy the trailer hits and musical sound design content. 

Since I don't want to force anybody to like us on Facebook, this content will be free for everybody in the future after the official release of HAG ... but for those who don't want to wait, get it NOW!  ...

https://www.facebook.com/Audiowiesel

I hope you like it! If so, please let me know!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3rd Update [updated]:
We are also very thrilled to announce some nice giveaways for our Facebook fans depending on the number of likes at our Facebook page:
2x Free 'HAG FX & Perc' OR 'HAG Core' (you may choose) on 29th of April 2013
+ 2x Free 'HAG FX & Perc' OR 'HAG Core' (you may choose) if we reach 250 likes until 29th of April 2013

The lucky winners will be announced on 29th of April on Facebook.

EXTENDED GIVEAWAY SPECIAL:
--------------------------------------
We would like to extend our giveaway promotion for those of you who are not on Facebook. We will throw in two additional copies of 'HAG FX & Perc' OR 'HAG Core' (you may choose) for those of you who subscribe to our newsletter at the bottom on our website: www.audiowiesel.com. 

Price for 'HAG Core': 59 EUR / 79 $ excl. VAT
Price for 'HAG FX & Perc': 59 EUR / 79 $ excl. VAT
Price for 'HAG Full Bundle': 109 EUR / 139 $ excl. VAT
(5 days introductory offer on 'HAG Full Bundle': additional -20%)

------------------------------------------

Hi guys, HAG is available now! Once again many thanks for your support and interest!! 

-------------------------------------------

I have promised it and here we go: 
www.audiowiesel.com/downloads/audiowies ... ontent.zip

This is the direct download link to our free bonus content! /\~O 
I hope you like it and it is useful for you and your productions!


----------



## Ed (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like it!!! I also felt a real Firefly vibe to your demos which was fun 

How deeply sampled are we talking? Any phrases going on? Is this acoustic stuff and electronic synth stuff too?

Look foward to more information....


----------



## Blackster (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Thanks, Ed! 

I still feel that I need to tweak some things in the patches and therefore I'm a bit careful of what I'm going to say but here is some more information:

• up to 10x round robin per note per velocity
• 7 velocity layers
• no phrases, all multi samples
• sound sources are all acoustic, but some things are heavily processed so I would say there are synthetic elements in this as well
• tonal and percussive elements
• 16 ambiences with total LFO control via keyswitch in one patch
• more than 2 GB (compressed) / 2,5 GB installed (probably it will be around 3GB at the end)
• sample resolution: 44,1kHz / 24bit stereo / Kontakt .ncw format

It started as a fun project and it still is


----------



## Ed (Dec 4, 2012)

Well that sounds awesome and I really like the sound, especially the stringed sounding instrument you have! Wanted that kind of thing for a while.


----------



## Kralc (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Sounds great! And those are some nice track names...


----------



## shakuman (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Wow! it sounds awesome,I love it..Any more information about the release date and the price? hope this be released before Xmas. o=? Congrats guys.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Sounds very cool, whatever it is. Good luck with it guys!


----------



## Blackster (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Thanks guys! I'm glad that you like it! 



shakuman @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> Wow! it sounds awesome,I love it..Any more information about the release date and the price? hope this be released before Xmas. o=? Congrats guys.



Can't give you an exact date for release right now, but I fear it won't be before Xmas. There's still too much work to do but it I'm planning to release it in the first quarter next year. So, we are not too far away from it ... /\~O 

I better get back to work in order to meet the deadline :wink:


----------



## paoling (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome sound! Good luck with your library, dear little-animal-friend colleague :D !


----------



## Blackster (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

hi guys,

website is now online. Please head over to www.audiowiesel.com and have a look! Also, I have included some new demo tracks and more are to come! _-)


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Cool concept; look forward to the actual release & pricing info.
All the best of luck!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 19, 2013)

LOVE the demos!


----------



## Blackster (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ...*

Thanks guys! There will be more demos online within the next few days. 

I'm also thinking about making some videos which show how I used the patches. So, not really marketing trailers or teasers but more like that "I came up with a cool idea" thing. But we will see ...


----------



## Blackster (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

UPDATE: We have created a free bonus sample content for our fans on Facebook. This is a little thank-you-gift for supporting us in the very beginning of audiowiesel :D ... simply click on the "free bonus content" tab on top of our Facebook page and enjoy the trailer hits and musical sound design content. 

Since I don't want to force anybody to like us on Facebook, this content will be free for everybody in the future after the official release of HAG ... but for those who don't want to wait, get it NOW!  ...

https://www.facebook.com/Audiowiesel

I hope you like it! If so, please let me know!


----------



## doctornine (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*



Blackster @ Sat Apr 06 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Audiowiesel
> 
> I hope you like it! If so, please let me know!



I like.

A lot =o


----------



## wst3 (Apr 7, 2013)

The free content is awesome... having a blast with it. Can't wait to hear the whole thing!


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

I like it too. o=?


----------



## Blackster (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

Thanks guys!  That's nice to hear!


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

This is great! Can't wait for the full product! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Apr 19, 2013)

I LOVE the sound of the hammered guitar library. Can't wait for this. Any idea how much this is going to cost?


----------



## Blackster (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

Thanks!

@Jordan: As you might have seen we have set the release date on the 29th of April. We could have released it earlier but we decided to add more content to the FX section. 

Since we will be offering this in three different versions, it will stay very affordable  I won't name the price in particular but the two smaller packages (HAG Core and HAG Perc & FX) won't go into a three-digit number each. 

On Sunday we will announce some goodies for our FB fans as well  ... I'm loving it!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

Love the demos, especially Savanna Dreams. Can I ask where those vocals come from on that song? When is the full library coming out?


----------



## Blackster (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

@wcb123: Thanks a lot! The vocals are some female vocal phrases from Ethno World 4. 

We are going to announce the release date today together with some goodies!  ...


----------



## Blackster (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Free Bonus sample content]*

And here we go:

Hammered Acoustic Guitar (HAG) will be released on 29th of April as a downloadable product. 

We are also very thrilled to announce some nice giveaways for our Facebook fans depending on the number of likes at our Facebook page:
2x Free 'HAG FX & Perc' on 29th of April 2013
+ 2x Free 'HAG FX & Perc' if we reach 250 likes until 29th of April 2013

The lucky winners will be announced on 29th of April here on Facebook.

Price for 'HAG Core': 69 EUR / 89 $ incl. VAT
Price for 'HAG FX & Perc': 69 EUR / 89 $ incl. VAT
Price for 'HAG Full Bundle': 129 EUR / 168 $ incl. VAT
(5 days introductory offer: additional -20%)


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Apr 22, 2013)

No HAG core giveaways on facebook? :(


----------



## Blackster (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [Release and giveaways]*

Hi Jordan, that's right. We have decided to include only HAG FX & Perc in our giveaway promotion. We assumed that more people would be interested in those. 

But let's see how things develop on Facebook until 29th of April ...


----------



## Blackster (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [updated Release and giveaway information]*

@Jordan: Good news for you! We have changed our giveaway promotion. Now, the winner may choose between 'HAG FX & Perc' and 'HAG Core' !  

Furthermore, we don't want to exclude anybody who is not on Facebook and therefore is not able to participate in our giveaway special. Here we go:

*EXTENDED GIVEAWAY SPECIAL:*
We would like to extend our giveaway promotion for those of you who are not on Facebook. *We will throw in two additional copies of 'HAG FX & Perc' OR 'HAG Core' *(you may choose) for those of you who subscribe to our newsletter at the bottom on our website: www.audiowiesel.com. 

*UPDATED PRICES (all excl. VAT):*
Price for 'HAG Core': 59 EUR / 79 $ excl. VAT
Price for 'HAG FX & Perc': 59 EUR / 79 $ excl. VAT
Price for 'HAG Full Bundle': 109 EUR / 139 $ excl. VAT
(5 days introductory offer on 'HAG Full Bundle': additional -20%)

_-)


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The audiowiesel is coming ... [updated Release and giveaway information]*



Blackster @ Thu Apr 25 said:


> @Jordan: Good news for you! We have changed our giveaway promotion. Now, the winner may choose between 'HAG FX & Perc' and 'HAG Core' !
> 
> Furthermore, we don't want to exclude anybody who is not on Facebook and therefore is not able to participate in our giveaway special. Here we go:
> 
> ...



:D


----------



## Blackster (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: "Hammered Acoustic Guitar" by audiowiesel available NOW!*

HAG is available right now! o=< 

www.audiowiesel.com

We would like to thank everybody who was involved in the whole process of creating this library! It was lots of fun and you guys simply rock!!! =o


----------



## Blackster (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: "Hammered Acoustic Guitar" [FREEBIE]*

Hi guys,

in my very first post I have said that we will make the bonus content (which was on Facebook only) available for everybody. 

As promised: 
www.audiowiesel.com/downloads/audiowies ... ontent.zip  

I really hope you like it! Feel free to use it in your own productions. And also many thanks to the community who made our start into the world of sample libraries an awesome experience! You guys rock !! o-[][]-o


----------



## Blackster (May 4, 2013)

Last hour to take advantage of our introductory offer! Grab it NOW! :D


----------



## wst3 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: "Hammered Acoustic Guitar" Last hour to take advantage in introductory offer*

edit: never mind - just noticed that the sale is over...


----------



## Blackster (Jul 31, 2014)

UPDATE from 2014-07-31
-----------------------------

Hello guys,

Daniel and I are very happy to announce that we have done a major update to our "Hammered Acoustic Guitar"! 

Here are the main points of the update:
* HAG Core was *completely re-built* from scratch, including new mapping, new features and a complete new script
* *drastically reduced RAM footprint* in Kontakt by no increasing of CPU usage (Core)
* complete rework of all *GUI elements*
* *ensemble function* with up to 4 guitars at the same time, including dedicated *mixer section with 4 channel strips*
* in-built *preset section* with 4 additional user preset slots (Core)

To be honest, these were the main feature requests of our existing users and although it was lots of (mainly scripting) work I really don't want to miss the new functions anymore!  ... Daniel has created a short video demonstration of the Core patch and its new features, please have a look:



And now the best part! We have reduced the prices for a limited time!
*HAG Full Bundle: 99 USD / 79 EUR
HAG Core: 59 USD / 45 EUR
HAG FX & Percussion: 59 USD / 45 EUR
*

Please check out the store on http://www.audio-wiesel.com/hammered-acoustic-guitar-3/ (audiowiesel)

I really hope that you enjoy our library and the update! Please let me know what you think!!


----------

